# I was strictly a meat rabbit kind of person..............



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 25, 2011)

Then the lurking around forever on here and other readings, then a friend traveling to get some cuties..................I ended up with 2 pedigreed Holland Lops................ :/  I love them so much, that I am getting more and can't wait for babies.     Now I see everyone with their new bunnies and I can't say how many times I've started a post then deleted...so I'm just going to throw them on here and anyone who says they don't or wouldn't fall for the cuteness , get out of the denial !!!!!!   Look how cute and fuzzy soft they are, those adorable beady eyes.... 

                         OF
          Junior  






                   AND
      Ari 







  

O.k. I'm joking, but they are super cute and can't believe I denied them on my property for the longest time.   They showed me.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay, you got Holland Lops!!  I raise Hollands, and I love them so much!  They are the cutest with their lopped ears!  No bunny can out do the cuteness of a lop-eared bunny.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 25, 2011)

You speak the truth!!!! I really do love them, very neat. My buck is a little shy and Ari is a stinker, but I can't help but love them and want to hold them.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 25, 2011)

The adults are adorable, but the babies are even cuter!  Nothing beats a holland baby that's only a couple weeks old.  Especially at the stage when their fur sticks straight out and they have airplane ears! lol


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations!  And yes I will admit here that they are very, very cute. LOL!   I lean more towards Ari.  That "only solid" thing is getting harder and harder to stick by.  I really like color.    But considering I do have a Black, Junior is very impressive as well.  

Ari is a Shaded?  Chocolate Tort?  It makes my head spin with all the different coloring.  But it's an interesting ride.  

Good Luck!  They are like potato chips.  You just can't have just ONE!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 25, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  And yes I will admit here that they are very, very cute. LOL!   I lean more towards Ari.  That "only solid" thing is getting harder and harder to stick by.  I really like color.    But considering I do have a Black, Junior is very impressive as well.
> 
> Ari is a Shaded?  Chocolate Tort?  It makes my head spin with all the different coloring.  But it's an interesting ride.
> 
> Good Luck!  They are like potato chips.  You just can't have just ONE!


I love Ari, she's a broken tort, I'm bringing in a broken chestnut buck in 2 weeks, I don't know I'm probably going to go crazy with these guys. I love them!!!  I'm waiting for their pedigrees to be mailed and man o man I don't know much about all of that, but I can't wait to see, I've been learning.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 25, 2011)

M.R. Lops said:
			
		

> The adults are adorable, but the babies are even cuter!  Nothing beats a holland baby that's only a couple weeks old.  Especially at the stage when their fur sticks straight out and they have airplane ears! lol


I can't wait for babies!!!! Ari may be bred,breeder said,  so I am waiting to find out, see, love cuddle, stare in amazement? Any and all!!!!


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 25, 2011)

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> M.R. Lops said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you have babies you'll be hooked   They are so darn cute!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 25, 2011)

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you join ARBA?  But I did see while I was out "researching", that Holland Lops have their own association.  Maybe you should look into it?  Lots of people there to help you learn.    Can't wait to see the babies.  Take a breath and relax.   Keep posting about your experience.   I hope to be doing what you are doing some day and IMHO, it's good to learn from others who experience.

Edited to say:  Since your buns have pedigrees, there will be someone that will help you on the way to register your buns if you join an association.  If you want to raise your type of purebred, blood lines must be kept and watched through an association.  There are people there who will guide you, and if you don't quite get it, then come and post here.  Been on here some time now, and there are very knowledgable people here willing to help.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 26, 2011)

No sooner did I post that about may be preggers, I go in and there is a baby,it didn't make it but I guess the breeder was right!!!!! I'll be watching and spying all night now!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 26, 2011)

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> No sooner did I post that about may be preggers, I go in and there is a baby,it didn't make it but I guess the breeder was right!!!!! I'll be watching and spying all night now!!!


Sorry to hear, but that does happen.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 26, 2011)

I expected it, it's just exciting, I also have 3 more meat does getting ready to have some also. Ari is a first timer, it wasn't even on her nest box, she's kind of freaking out. It will be o.k. I know.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 26, 2011)

May ask, what is the normal amount of kits 1st timer HL has?


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 26, 2011)

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> May ask, what is the normal amount of kits 1st timer HL has?


Depends on the rabbit.  Sometimes they can only have one large kit.  My holland in her first litter she had 7 kits.  And being a first time mother she was over whelmed and none of them made it.  Her second litter she raised 3 babies, and her 3rd litter she raised 8 babies.  She's never lost any babies except for her entire first litter.  Average for a Holland is 2-4 though.  I'm sure she'll do better next time.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 26, 2011)

O.k. Thank you for that info, I wasn't quite sure, I've filled my noggin with to much info. She had a second, dead, but she is calming down.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 26, 2011)

M.R. Lops said:
			
		

> Shannoniganshens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no experience in breeding yet, but I have to agree with M.R. Lop.  The first litter is always a guess on how many.  That's why when you look to purchase a breeding doe, you request if she has been proven.  That's how you know how the doe is.  It's not a guarantee but only a guide.  With first time does, it's a crap shoot.  You get what you get, and hope all are healthy.  But sometimes the whole litter is lost.  Not that the does is bad or can't produce, it just happens.  

Sorry to hear you lost another one.  Hope for the best for the rest.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone, crazy where this post ended. She had 3, none made it. She's acting fine, eating and drinking, being lil Miss Ari. I don't plan on breeding her again, anytime soon. As I have a lot to learn with this breed. I'm afraid I'll break her and Junior, they are so small and cute. I would like to do a lot more research on hl's before anymore babies come along.  I'm use to meat rabbits and these are different in their own LITTLE ways.   Thanks everyone again, you guys on this site are so helpful. I'm sure I will have more questions here and there.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jul 26, 2011)

I hate rabbits, and am allergic to them, but I LOVE Holland Lops...they're ADORABLE!!! Lovely bunnies you got there!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 26, 2011)

theawesomefowl said:
			
		

> I hate rabbits, and am allergic to them, but I LOVE Holland Lops...they're ADORABLE!!! Lovely bunnies you got there!!


    Thank you !!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a question!!!! Ari is acting stressed to me, she is laying on her side with her rear in the air, checked her out, afterbirth? passed? Is that a normal amount of time for that to happen? I'm waiting to find out if she may have been in the buck pen in a day 1 then day 2 situation.... Is this normal? Maybe I'm wigging out, I took her out, examined, there is some blood on her area,tail and hind legs, chips have a little where she was laying.  I put her in a basket with a blanket and she sniffed, looked around, nosy posy rabbit bizz, so I put her back in her cage, where she sat in the nest box for a few min. and is now in her normal corner with her rear in the air. Am I waiting for another litter, was that after birth? And is this NORMAL????


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 26, 2011)

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> I have a question!!!! Ari is acting stressed to me, she is laying on her side with her rear in the air, checked her out, afterbirth? passed? Is that a normal amount of time for that to happen? I'm waiting to find out if she may have been in the buck pen in a day 1 then day 2 situation.... Is this normal? Maybe I'm wigging out, I took her out, examined, there is some blood on her area,tail and hind legs, chips have a little where she was laying.  I put her in a basket with a blanket and she sniffed, looked around, nosy posy rabbit bizz, so I put her back in her cage, where she sat in the nest box for a few min. and is now in her normal corner with her rear in the air. Am I waiting for another litter, was that after birth? And is this NORMAL????


I wish I could help.  I have no experience in litters or what a Doe goes through after.  I hope someone who's got experience will reply.  Sorry to hear you are having so much trouble with poor Ari.   Hope all is well.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 26, 2011)

O.k., this is what I was told, via the breeder, that I need to breed her again, my thoughts, o.k. maybe, but I'd rather wait 4 or 5 days if that is really what needs to be done. Right or Wrong?  I think it, and I might sound 98 shades of outta there, but that is was a little scary, traumatic, stressful. She is eating and drinking, and just lazying around, yes I know they do this during the day, I'm going to watch her tonight and see if she does the rabbit activities all my rabbits seem to do every night and take it from there. I think, I let her be she will be just fine. ..... I really think I need to learn more about this breed, before I have her giving me some live ones.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 31, 2011)

Well.............   Ari died today. I went in to show my son her and she had already passed. When I picked her up, there was blood and yellow mucous-ey stuff on her rear. I have no idea what happened. The days after her baby were born, she acted kind of off, but was eating and drinking, the only thing I had observed since then is she didn't run to the other side of the cage or kick me when I picked her up.   Kind of upset over this.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 31, 2011)

Theykeepmebusy said:
			
		

> Well.............   Ari died today. I went in to show my son her and she had already passed. When I picked her up, there was blood and yellow mucous-ey stuff on her rear. I have no idea what happened. The days after her baby were born, she acted kind of off, but was eating and drinking, the only thing I had observed since then is she didn't run to the other side of the cage or kick me when I picked her up.   Kind of upset over this.


I'm so sorry to hear about Ari's passing.  I guess it IS upsetting, not just losing a sweet rabbit like Ari, but to find out with your son like that.  I hope your son is alright as well.  

Life lesson for sure.   What a way to find out about this, but it happens.   

Unless you get an autopsy, with rabbits you really never know.  That's what I hear.  I don't know if you really want to go that route.  It's also a big lesson for you as a breeder as well.   This part of breeding really sucks!  But unfortunately, it IS part of it.   It happens.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Aug 7, 2011)

Ari's passing was upsetting, almost decided to quit with the Holland's and stick with my big meat rabbits, but Junior is still here and little reminders of how sweet the breed is, along with the cuteness. I haven't gotten Junior or Ari's pedigrees yet, I'm beginning to think this "breeder" never planned on sending them. She has given way to many excuses, plus her "excuse" for Ari's passing was hormones..........I doubt it. I started searching for a new breeder, so Junior could have a girlfriend and ended up bringing back not one doe, but 3 and 2 more bucks, even jumped in my car with their pedigrees. The breeder is a very nice woman, friendly but serious. I really like her and I love the rabbits I bought from her. DING DING round 2, Wish me luck and here's my new "babies" 


 Wren's Sierra, she is a Chestnut Agouti - VM , she has the prettiest blue eyes. BEW runs in her line







 Wren's Rum, Opal, BEW runs in his line also, he is the sweetest rabbit, licks me and just lays in my lap. 





 Bloink's Gary, Chestnut Agouti, I had to have him. 





 D&A's Krista, Tort.-Black, she is a very sweet girl, little on the shy side. 





 Bloink's Tequilla, Broken Tortoise, has airplane ears, Idk, just liked her. 





I might be over excited, but I can't quit looking at them or holding them. They are just so sweet, I can't explain it. I hope maybe out of the mix, I get an Ari look a like.  these buns.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations!  Sending you the best of luck.  You new bunnies are beautiful!  

One Recommendation:

Start the JOURNAL!   Keep your notes.  If you do this, IMHO, you WILL eventually get your Ari look a like!  
It's the best resource of all in making sure you cover all the bases for your rabbits!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Aug 7, 2011)

and EVERYONE in my family thinks I'm nuts for all my notebooks of rabbit stuff   Thank you Ms. Research, I do the same with my chickens and goats, not as in depth of a level as the rabbits have and will get, but I don't feel so nutty now.


----------



## CYGChickies (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this. It sounds a lot like something that happened to me. We purchased three Red New Zealand kits (our first and only rabbits at the time) from someone and the next morning one was dead. That afternoon another was sick. The Vet said he hadn't seen such a severe case of Coccidia in 50 years. The second died after meds were started but we kept one, now our gorgeous buck Hazel. The breeder said that I caused the Coccidia by moving them which is not possible. It's a parasite that was well established, multiple eggs and organisms on the microscope slide. This breeder said when she breeds her full Ped NZReds that I get two kits of my choosing. I hope she makes it right because I don't want to think ill of anyone.

Good luck with your precious babies!

CYG


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Aug 7, 2011)

That is so sad, I'm sorry that happened to you. I also hate to think ill of someone. Just keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## doubled (Aug 9, 2011)

With the position she was in that you described and the type of bodily fluid I can almost guarantee it was a dead unborn kit.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Aug 10, 2011)

Now I feel horrible, the what if's are back.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 10, 2011)

Theykeepmebusy said:
			
		

> Now I feel horrible, the what if's are back.


You will always have the "what ifs"    But don't let it make you nervous about your "2nd Round" as you call it.


----------

